# portsnap port branch?



## Naval (Feb 27, 2016)

Good Day!

This is general question, answer onto it I did not find both in handbook and config file /etc/portsnap.conf.

What branch of ports used in `portsnap` in FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE?

Is it 'quarterly' or more recent?

Thanks for answer,


----------



## kpa (Feb 27, 2016)

It is always the head branch when you use portsnap(8), no effort has been made to allow different branches based on the FreeBSD version used. This is because the servers would have to build additional data file sets in addition to the single one is now built for head.


----------



## Naval (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for reply,

Can it be used on one system both `svn` and `portsnap` for ports used?

For example `svn` with is of 'quarterly' branch along with `portsnap`?

This is just question from theory.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 27, 2016)

As far as I know, no. Portsnap will complain that target directory isn't product of `portsnap extract`. However having already downloaded ports using svn, why not to continue using it also for upgrades?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2016)

Both Subversion and portsnap(8) download and maintain copies of the ports tree.  What is the goal of combining those conflicting methods?


----------



## Naval (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm fresh to FreeBSD, so I'm just collecting information for main principles and analyzing that.

It is clear for me now, that newbe should better chose from the begining what method for port update he will use, either `portsnap` or `svn`.

Thanks for your replies,


----------

